# This might be a shot in the dark here..



## cerebraljungle (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey all, 
Been a loong time since I posted last, I just returned from Afghanistan and unfortunatly in the last 17 years of being in the army I havent had the time to go hunting. I used to go all the time when I was a kid but life (and deploying all the time) seems to have gotten in the way. Is there anyone in the Kentucky Tennessee area that would need a hunting partner? Im rusty but listen well and dont have a big ego. I have everything I need, just lacking land and knowledge. Couldnt pay ya but I have a strong back and not afraid of a little work.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

In this area it is very hard to find private hunting land , Try your local game warden for info and he may have a friend that will help you out ,also try the protected wildlife areas for sponsered hunts .Around here unlike many parts of America the local population still hunts regularly .Good luck !


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude! I also am a vet! tHANKS MAN! iF YOU ARE INT4RESTED IN ky HUNTS. i'D CONTACT tIM fARMER OF KENTUCKY AFIELD. He seems to be really in to helping vets/dav etc. I'm in I ndiana but would be willing to talk about possable hunts etc. Later,Wade


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your service to our country..........


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Scott. I can't help you in Kentucky but I do hope you get the hunting trip of a lifetime soon. Thank you for your service. You deserve a great hunting experience.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

As a fellow vet, thanks you for your service. While I'm not in KY if you ever want to hunt in south central MO drop me a line.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome back and thank you for your service! :clap: I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for your service.

And there is a member here called PinetopHunting - I think he's from somewhere like TN or KY - maybe you could check them out and send a message and ask about it.

Might be good.

Best wishes on finding your hunting buddy.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

You come see me cerebraljungle. Ill take you to my jungle free of charge for your service to this fine nation that unfortunately has bad politicians. Hope you like to eat deer!!


----------

